# Fat-free or Low-fat Bolognese Sauce?



## Corey123 (Jun 12, 2006)

Does anyone know how to make this sause without the added calories of heavy cream. Technically, aka Ragu`alla Bolognese.

It's a form of meat sauce for spaghetti. But to lighten it a little bit, it calls for heavy cream. I was wondering if something like low-fat yogurt  of low-fat sour crean can be used in place of the heavy cream.

I got a recipe for it, but when I discovered that I now have diabetes, I was wondering if I could get away with using a fat-free or low-fat alternative to the cream - which I'm trying to avoid the extra calories.

The recipe calls for only 2 tablespoons of heavy cream though. Should I be concerned about that? Seems like only a little bit.

Your thoughts, please.


~Corey123.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 12, 2006)

I've seen Biba Gaggiano make this sauce on an old cooking show.  She suggested you could skip the cream if you prefer.  That may be a better alternative than an artificial cream substitute.


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, I found out that it only requires little cream, so I may do it with heavy cream anyway. The sauce turns a slight pinkish color when it's used. 

It is added near the end of the sauce's cooking time so that it doesn't cause the sauce to "break" (curdle from too much cooking).

That would probably be the only time I consume any fat. I'm going to use lean ground beef or ground chicken for the meat when I do it. But then I'm stuck with the rest (cream) and won't know how to get rid of it.

And spaghetti squash in place of the pasta.

And come to think of it, I think I saw Giada Delarentes make that same sauce on her show Everday Italian!


~Corey123.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 12, 2006)

you could use half and half, it's still calories and fat, but less, and still very creamy tasting.

creamers and yougurt do not cook, they separate and curdle..no no

if you leave it out, sub in some more tomato sauce or broth.  

the amount of trouble from 2 tblspn in a pot of sauce is minor over the number of servings.


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 12, 2006)

I thought about that, and you're right!

Half and half would suffice, and the small amount WOULD BE insignificant in terms of the small amount of fat introduced.


~Corey123.


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm going to make this today. But instead of using ground beef, I'll use ground chicken which is healthier and is more fat free.

I'll walk over to the market again for some cream in an effort to lose some weight.


~Corey123.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 13, 2006)

Corey, I don't recall seeing on any of Italian cooking sites a recipe for ragu alla Bolognese that calls for cream.  I surely never use it.  There are numerous variations, as many as the number of households in Emilia Romana, but basically they are more or less like this .  (There are many recipes that uses white wine instead of red, some recipe calls for butter...)  In general, there is much less tomatoes/tomato sauce(puree) involved than it is believed abroad, and much more meaty.

If you would like to cut down on the excess calories, choose the leanest possible meat, precook them alone before you add to other ingredients, and press down really hard through the sieve to get rid of the fat.


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 13, 2006)

I've eaten it numerous times at an Italian restaurant in Waltham. And it IS light in color. But it's mainly the starch that's in the noodles that I must cut down on - hence the spaghetti squash that will replace the noodles.

I plan to use ground chicken for it. That is the most healthy alternative over ground beef.


~Corey123.


----------



## GB (Jun 13, 2006)

I have used light cream before, but if it is just 2 tablespoons and I would not worry too much.

Which restaurants in Waltham do you like? There are so many to pick from. I have not been to Moody St. for a while. I bet there are a number of new places I should try.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 13, 2006)

IMO gorund turkey tastes better than chicken, but that's just me.

Il Capricio in Waltham is wonderful, but i love Tuscan Grille.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 13, 2006)

I've never put cream of any type in a Bolognese sauce (but then I don't put carrots in either!)


----------



## lulu (Jun 13, 2006)

No, I don't use cream at all either.  

I did not used to put carrots in, but I use very finley chopped carrots and celery in a lot of things I never used to.  I did it when I was a nanny to get veg into kids and now find I am doing it a gain to get veg into my husband!  LOL.  He loves veg, but would rather eat pasta.  I now find I prefer it with the addition of the carrot and celery, which gives an (almost) unnoticable sweetness from carrot and depth from the celery.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 13, 2006)

Cream (or milk) is a definitive ingredient in Bolognese sauce.


*Bolognese; alla Bolognese*
[boh-luh-NEEZ, ah-lah boh-luhn-YAYZ, _It._ , baw-law-NYEH-seh]
Named after the rich cookery style of Bologna, Italy, _Bolognese_  refers to dishes served with a thick, full-bodied meat and vegetable sauce enhanced with wine and milk or cream. The term _alla Bolognese_  (in French, _à la Bolognese_ ) on a menu designates a pasta or other dish sauced in this manner. The Italian term for this sauce is _ragu Bolognese_ , or often simply _ragu_ .


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 13, 2006)

Must be a British interpretation, Jenny.  I have NEVER added milk products to a tomato base, unless it's to a tomato soup!


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 13, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I have used light cream before, but if it is just 2 tablespoons and I would not worry too much.
> 
> Which restaurants in Waltham do you like? There are so many to pick from. I have not been to Moody St. for a while. I bet there are a number of new places I should try.


 


Franca's near the commuter rail. They have excellent pizza, and Italian dishes! I go there to meet up with friends at least once or twice a week.

In fact, I was just there Sunday evening! I had a healthy meal though, which consisted of grilled chicken with salad.


~Corey123.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2006)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Franca's near the commuter rail. They have excellent pizza, and Italian dishes! I go there to meet up with friends at least once or twice a week.
> 
> In fact, I was just there Sunday evening! I had a healthy meal though, which consisted of grilled chicken with salad.
> 
> ...


 

Franca's makes really good pizza.  Wood-fired brick oven baked as I remember.  One of my favorite spots is Domenic's on Main Street.  It's a Bakery/Deli that makes some really great sandwiches.


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh, so then you've ALREADY BEEN to Franca's. Yeah, I forgot to mention that it's brick-oven-baked.

I may try Domenic's one day. I'm making the Bolognese now, as we speak.


~Corey123.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2006)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Oh, so then you've ALREADY BEEN to Franca's. Yeah, I forgot to mention that it's brick-oven-baked.
> 
> I may try Domenic's one day. I'm making the Bolognese now, as we speak.
> 
> ...


 

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 13, 2006)

Going good so far!

The sauce is just about where I want it. It's reducing down and thickening up. I'll soon be adding the cream into it.


~Corey123.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Jun 13, 2006)

Since you are using so little, what would you do with the rest of it if you are trying to cut fat and calories?


----------



## auntdot (Jun 13, 2006)

First Bolognese we had was in a small pub.

They did not use cream or milk products I am sure.

The first time we made it was from an Australian cookbook that basically says to sautee onions, celery (we would leave that out, but it is your dish), and garlic iin olive oil.  Then add ground beef (a bit of added ground pork might work very well), and cook until it changes color a bit but it not very well done.   Stir in some undrained crushed tomatoes, tomato paste, oregano, maybe some marjoram, beef stock (or beef base or a bouillon cube with some water), maybe white wine and simmer gently for 1 to 1 and 1/2 hours.  Then stir in some shredded fresh basil (can always use dried) and serve.

We have played with similar recipes and generally do not add cream.

Now we just wing it as the mood hits us. 

But sorta, kinda prefer it with the white stuff.

But you can make a fine sauce without it.

Can easily leave out the wine for a diabetic diet.

Take care and God bless.


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'd only eat it once a day.

The rest would stay in the fridge and I'd warm up some of it as needed. 

It's low-fat and low-cal, mainly because I used ground chicken in place of the ground beef, added spices and seasonings a little salt, a touch of oil and instead of heavy cream, I'm using half & half which is lass fattening than heavy cream to keep the same texture and consitancy.

I'm about to put the cream into the sauce and get ready to eat after I check my blood suar level.

I've also sauted the meat with celery, onions and bell pepper to give it tons of flavor, plus I've added low-cal grated cheese to the sauce to make it taste real authentic.

Corey123


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 13, 2006)

auntdot said:
			
		

> First Bolognese we had was in a small pub.
> 
> They did not use cream or milk products I am sure.
> 
> ...


 


Thank you!

It's done, came out lovely and it tastes great!! Kind of sweet since it cooked down. I think that's from the tomatoes though.

But in any case, I'm drinking some water to keep it from making my blood sugar level too high. Took the last dose of medicine for the day, now I'm off to bed!


~Corey123.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats!  Nothing like a success in the kitchen to encourage a good night's sleep.


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thank you!

Sure makes you feel good knowing that your dish was a success!! Hey, maybe I'll run into you one evening at Franca's!! Thanks again!


~Corey123.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2006)

You're welcome. 

I don't get to Waltham much anymore.  I used to work there for a number of years so got to know some of the spots.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 14, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Must be a British interpretation, Jenny. I have NEVER added milk products to a tomato base, unless it's to a tomato soup!


 

From Marcella Hazan: 

"Ragù, as the Bolognese call their celebrated meat sauce, is characterised by a mellow, gentle, comfortable flavour that any cook can achieve by being careful about a few basic points: 
The meat should not be from too lean a cut; the more marbled it is, the sweeter will the ragù be. The most desirable cut of beef is the neck portion of the chuck. Add salt immediately when sautéing the meat to extract its juices for the subsequent benefit of the sauce. Cook the meat in milk before adding wine and tomatoes to protect it from the acidic bite of the latter. Do not use a demi-glace or other concentrated brown sauces that up [sic] the balance of flavours toward harshness. Use a pot that retains heat. Earthenware is preferred in Bologna and by most cooks in Emilia-Romagna, but enamelled cast-iron or a pot whose heavy bottom is composed of layers of steel alloys are perfectly satisfactory. Cook, uncovered, at the merest simmer, for a long, long time; no less that 3 hours is necessary, more is better....."

Here is her recipe. It uses milk, not cream. I've made it several times and it is excellent (as is most of her cooking).


Here is an egullet.com discussion of Bolognese sauce, with (supposedly) a recipe M. Batali broguth back from Bologna and claims is original.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you for the information, Jennyema.    I can't see that adding fats would help improve my sauce, and as I've never added milk, I won't feel the lack of it!  Interestingly, I've been on cookery courses in Liguria and Tuscany and although Bologna is a long way away, the Italian cooks never added milk or creamto 'their' versions of a bolognese or ragu sauce...   So, looks like lots of us are adapting the Bolognese recipe!    I do cook my sauce for at least 3 hours, so that's something I do correctly, according to the quote you posted


----------



## lulu (Jun 14, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> T I've been on cookery courses in Liguria and Tuscany and although Bologna is a long way away, the Italian cooks never added milk or creamto 'their' versions of a bolognese or ragu sauce...   So, looks like lots of us are adapting the Bolognese recipe!    I do cook my sauce for at least 3 hours, so that's something I do correctly, according to the quote you posted



Ishbel my Tuscan husband says thats right, he has never in Tuscany had a Bolognese with cram or milk knowingly, but thinks either would be good.  
Next time I have some cream around I might try it, but would not open cream for it especially, especially as my version is very low fat.  I use a pinch of sugar or sweetener to temper acidity of tomato.  Perhaps, if cream is good a good solution is to use it for special meals, its honestly a great meal without.


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 14, 2006)

I've just now discovered that this sauce even tastes good cold!! There is no collagulated fat in it because i used ground chicken beast meat and canola oil,
so you don't get a greasy taste. It's practically fat-free! How's that for a low-cal spaghetti sauce, hey? 

It might sound strange to you, but I just had some of the Bolognese sauce with the spaghetti squash cold. And it still tased great! Have I come up with something new? Maybe.

But I think this sauce can be used in a variety of ways, such as a cold or hot dip for nachos, a beanless chili, as well as a topping for tacos!! This could very well be the start of something new here!


~Corey123.


----------



## lulu (Jun 15, 2006)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> I've just now discovered that this sauce even tastes good cold!! There is no collagulated fat in it because i used ground chicken beast meat and canola oil,
> so you don't get a greasy taste.
> 
> ~Corey123.



Yes, I use lean beef mince, but drain fat and put the meat on kitchen paper to get any excess off...so its quite easy to make a low fat sauce.  I might well try it with chicken mince, I have never done that.

We have it cold often, I always over extimate amounts and freeze half, then the rest of what we don't freeze makes great sandwiches cold.  In fact, disgustingly enough, I love it cold the next morning for breakfast ...


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 15, 2006)

I just thought of something else now that you mentioned sandwiches - Sloppy Joes!!

How about mixing a little of this sauce with some melted Velveeta cheese for a nacho dip as well?

Also, with whole-grain tortillas and low-fat mozzarella, it becomes small homemade pizzas! And if you want, you can leave out the meat altogether for a delicious meatless vegetarian tomato sauce!! 

The possibilities are endless!!! One sauce, and over a dozen options, that's versatility!! I think I've created a monster!! But a delicious one!

I just may make this sauce more often when it's needed.


~Corey123.


----------



## GB (Jun 15, 2006)

If there was one dish that my friends and family would say is by far my best it would be my Bolognese Sauce (and I do use heavy cream). My wife is addicted to it. She has been known to eat a bowl of it (just the sauce) for dinner. I have also had it in the morning. Hot, cold, it doesn't matter.

I always have to make a triple batch anytime I made it so I can freeze a good amount and give some to friends and family. Man that stuff is good!


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes, you're right!!

I'm just now discovering the magical wonders of this sauce, and this is the very first time that I've ever made it!! Great stuff!!!!!!


~Corey123.


----------

